# لكل سؤال جواب بالـ artcam



## salah_design (4 أبريل 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء خبراء ومتعلمين 
اخوتي الخبراء

 نحن وكمتعلمين يحدونا السرور والسعادة بان ننهل من خبراتكم في عالم الارت كام ونتمى ان نجد جواب لكل سؤال لنا بالارت كام ونحن على يقين باننا سوف نجد لديكم ما يروي ضمئنا في تعلم الارت كام

اخوتي المتعلمين
ان من سعادة المعلم ان يشعر ان تلميذه لدية حب العلم والتعلم ودليل حب العلم السؤال وان لا يكون لديه حب الوصول بسرعة لما وصلوا له فكل شئ ياتي بالتاني والتمرين فلنساعد اخوتنا الخبراء بالتواصل معهم واقترح عليكم ان اي سؤال يتم الاجابة عليه ان يوضع تطبيق لما تم الاجابه عنه بالشرح او بالصورة حتى لا يضيع تعب اخوتنا الخبراء هباء
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
اخوكم عاشق الارت كام
salah_design ​


----------



## i.d.amgad (8 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز .. عند استخدامي لأمر v-bit carving يظهر بعض الاهتزازات في التصميم فما الحل لهذه المشكله







http://www.m5zn.com/photo-040810060448tt35qtgj8jbiqx74hz-Amgad 2.jpg


----------



## khaled farag (9 أبريل 2010)

i.d.amgad قال:


> أخي العزيز .. عند استخدامي لأمر v-bit carving يظهر بعض الاهتزازات في التصميم فما الحل لهذه المشكله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
المشكلة التى تبدو لى فى الريليف ليست من إستخدام أمر الحفر ولكن من قلة الريزوليوشن 
resolution
عند أستخدامك للمقاسات الصغيرة يجب تزويد الريزوليوشن أما فى الكبيرة فيجب تقليلة
فأداة الحفر و مهما كان أمر الحفر تشعر بتلك الإهتزازات


----------



## salah_design (9 أبريل 2010)

i.d.amgad قال:


> أخي العزيز .. عند استخدامي لأمر v-bit carving يظهر بعض الاهتزازات في التصميم فما الحل لهذه المشكله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


في البداية اهلا بيك اخي
وارجو بعد الاطلاع على الجواب ان تشعرنا بانك قرأت الاجابة برد ولو بكلمات قليلة
ثانيا لا نستطيع ان نتجاوز اجابة استاذنا الاخ خالد
وانا اكرر جواب الاستاذ خالد 
اما بالنسبة لي فانا استخدم عند الحفر اكثر من اداة الاولى كبيرة تساعد في حفر المناطق الكبيرة والثانية صغيرة بحيث تكون المسافات بين الخطوط قليلة جدا تكاد لا تظهر الا بعد التدقيق فانتبه اخي ان تستخدم الاداة المناسبة والريزليوشن المناسب وخذ بكلام الاستاذ خالد 
اكرر ترحيبي بك وارجو من الله ان تستفيد من الاجوبة وان تكون الحل 
اخبرنا بالنتيجة


----------



## i.d.amgad (10 أبريل 2010)

مازالت نفس المشكله اللي هتخليني اغير فكرتي عن الارت كام


----------



## salah_design (10 أبريل 2010)

i.d.amgad قال:


> مازالت نفس المشكله اللي هتخليني اغير فكرتي عن الارت كام


اخي الكريم 
اريد الاجابة عن الاسئلة التالية اذا سمحت
1 نرجو منك ان ترفع الملف لكي نحمله ونقوم بالتجربة عليه 
2 هل قمت بكل ما رددنا به عليك
3 هل اداة الحفر مستعملة ام جديدة
4 هل استخدمت الامر smooth بعد ان اتممت عملية التنفير ( عمل الثري دي )
5 هل تاكدت من انك رفعت الريزليوشن عند اعداد الصفحة ( اي في بداية التصميم )
6 هل تاكدت من ان الاداة المستخدمة هي الاداة المناسبة 
7 هل قمت بالعمل من جديد ام قمت بالتعديل على الملف القديم
ارجوا الاجابة حتى نبحث في موقع الخلل ولا تمل يا اخي ولا تضع العيب بالبرنامج فالبرامج تنفذ ما تعطيها من اوامر
فاذا في خلل تاكد انه خلل بشري 
ولا تكن مثل العامل الذي يضع دائما اللوم على الادوات او البرامج او الماكنة ولكن كن كالمجتهد الذي يبحث عن نقطة الخلل ويحاول اصلاحها لانه لا يوجد امر مستحيل وتاكد ان لكل مشكلة حل وهناك اخوة لنا بالمنتدى خبراء وسوف يساعدونك حتى نصل الى النتيجة التي ترجوها فنحن معك لاخر نفس ولا تستحي من السؤال فكلنا نتعلم 
انتظر اجاباتك
كل التوفيق


----------



## khaled farag (10 أبريل 2010)

salah_design قال:


> اخي الكريم
> اريد الاجابة عن الاسئلة التالية اذا سمحت
> 1 نرجو منك ان ترفع الملف لكي نحمله ونقوم بالتجربة عليه
> 2 هل قمت بكل ما رددنا به عليك
> ...


 

اليأس هو أول درجة من درجات سلم الفشل ( حكمة مش عارف مين إللى قالها )
أخى i.d.amgad
أنا بقالى 15 سنة باستخدم الأرت كام و كل يوم باتعلم حاجة جديدة عارف لية و إزاى
لإنى كل ماعمل تصميم جديد بأكتشف طرق اسهل و أفضل لتنفيذة بل و إبتكارات جديدة كمان
و عمرى ماقلت انا تعبت أو فى تصميم مش حاعرف أعملة لإنى لو قلت كدة عمرى ما حاستمر فى الصعود لكن حاقف مكانى
( تأكد من أن فى حاجة انت بتعملها غلط فى مراحل التنفيذ )

أخى صلاح .... برافو عليك

Max, Maya, ZBrush, artCAM, and others are excelllent pieces of﻿ software, but only if handled by a good artist/user,It is not the software but the people behind the keyboard,It is all about finding the best tool to achieve the desired goal


----------



## i.d.amgad (10 أبريل 2010)

أولا اشكركم علي التشجيع
ثانيا : ارد علي الاسئله :
1- قم بعمل دائرتين داخل بعض و استخدم امر v-bit carving و سوف تري المشكله
2- لقد قمت بزيادة الريسوليوشن و لكن المشكله مازالت قائمة
3- اداة الحفر cmt ايطالي جديده
4- لم استخدم smooth لأني استخدم v-bit carving أو smart engraving
5- رفعت الريسوليون لأعلي درجه
6- متأكد من ان ادات الحفر بنفس الزاوية الموجوده علي الارت كام
7- ملف جديد و لكن التصميم منقول 

مع جزيل الشكر ,,


----------



## khaled farag (10 أبريل 2010)

i.d.amgad قال:


> أولا اشكركم علي التشجيع
> ثانيا : ارد علي الاسئله :
> 1- قم بعمل دائرتين داخل بعض و استخدم امر v-bit carving و سوف تري المشكله
> 2- لقد قمت بزيادة الريسوليوشن و لكن المشكله مازالت قائمة
> ...


 
أخى هل كنت تقصد أن تلك الإهتزازات تظهر فى عمل السيميولشن أم على الخامة .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و هل الماكينة التى تعمل عليها سيرفو أم ستيبر فهناك فرق كبير


----------



## i.d.amgad (11 أبريل 2010)

هذه الاهتزازات تظهر في السيميوليشن و علي الخامه
و الماكينة تعمل بالمواتير السيرفو


----------



## hanysabra (11 أبريل 2010)

هذه المشكلة قابلتنى وحلتها ولله الحمد واضع بين ايديكم الحل 
المشكلة هى ان تقوم بنقل الرسم من الكوريل بشكل مباشر سحب وادراج وهذا ما يسبب هذه المشكلة 
لابد من تصدير الرسم بصيغه eps واستيرادها فى ارت كام اقوى واسهل برنامج 
ومتغيرش فكرك عنه
اخيك هانى صبره


----------



## salah_design (11 أبريل 2010)

hanysabra قال:


> هذه المشكلة قابلتنى وحلتها ولله الحمد واضع بين ايديكم الحل
> المشكلة هى ان تقوم بنقل الرسم من الكوريل بشكل مباشر سحب وادراج وهذا ما يسبب هذه المشكلة
> لابد من تصدير الرسم بصيغه eps واستيرادها فى ارت كام اقوى واسهل برنامج
> ومتغيرش فكرك عنه
> اخيك هانى صبره


اخي هاني بارك الله فيك 
لقد وضعت احد الدروس في المنتدى ونبهت الاخوة التحويل من الكورل درو الى الارت كام يكون بالتصدير بصيغة eps وليس بالنسخ والصق ولكن الاخ لم يوضح لنا هل الرسمة تم تصميمها مباشرة على الارت كام ام هو قام بتصميمها على الكورل درو ونشكر لك ملاحظتك ونرجو من الاخ الاجابة عن السؤال اي تم تصميم العمل ؟
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## khaled farag (11 أبريل 2010)

i.d.amgad قال:


> هذه الاهتزازات تظهر في السيميوليشن و علي الخامه
> و الماكينة تعمل بالمواتير السيرفو


 

قم بعمل دائرة من الأرت كام و أستخدم الفيوتشر ماشين ( سنتر لاين ) و أخبرنى بالنتيجة
بعد الأخذ فى الإعتبار ما قالة الأخ هانى صبرة


----------



## i.d.amgad (11 أبريل 2010)

التصميم بالكامل مصمم علي الارت كام


----------



## salah_design (11 أبريل 2010)

i.d.amgad قال:


> التصميم بالكامل مصمم علي الارت كام


اخي الكريم
ارجو التكرم برفع الملف كما هو عندك على الجهاز واترك لنا فرصه لدراسة الوضع


----------



## حسن توما (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارت كام*

ايها الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا ليس مبتدأ بل لا اعلم شئ عن الارت كام واليوم وجدت نفسي بين يديه مضرا ان اتعلمه من الصفر
لذا ارجو من جانبكم ان تتكرمو علينا بذلك علما اني اجيد الرسم على الاوتوكاد
ولكم عند الله اجركم


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

حسن توما قال:


> ايها الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا ليس مبتدأ بل لا اعلم شئ عن الارت كام واليوم وجدت نفسي بين يديه مضرا ان اتعلمه من الصفر
> لذا ارجو من جانبكم ان تتكرمو علينا بذلك علما اني اجيد الرسم على الاوتوكاد
> ولكم عند الله اجركم


الاخ حسن
كلنا مبتدئين وان شاء الله نستفيد من بعضنا البعض
المهم ان يكون علمنا نافعا وتعلمنا ينفعنا ونسال الله القبول
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبد الرحمن ويحا (9 مايو 2011)

يوجد لدي مكنة كام تك cnc واريد ان اعمل ثريدي عليها عن طريق الارتكام


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (10 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة في برنامج الارت كام انا نزلت البرنامج على جهازي وجربت اشغلو لاكن اتفاجئت بصورت البرنامج وهي الصوره الاولى وهي الرابط http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/05/10/16/571947455.jpg 




اما الصوره اثانية هي الرابط http://www4.0zz0.com/2011/05/10/16/220533391.jpg




وكل الشكر والاحترام لجميع الاخوان في منتدى الكريم 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (10 مايو 2011)

بخصوص البرنامج الكثر من مره نزلتو ونفس المشكلة ونفس الخطوات الموجوده في المنتد


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (10 مايو 2011)

ونفس المشكلة بتواجهني بس ابدء موضوع جديد 
اليك الرابط http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/05/10/17/598741135.jpg
الصوره


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً ولكن من أين نبدأ الأرت كام بالضبط ... هل من معلم يرشدنا إلى البداية بالتدريج ....


----------



## hamza hamza (13 مايو 2011)

بحاجة الى دروس ارت كام وعن عملية القص والحفر على CNC Router
عنواني [email protected] وشكرا لمن يحب ان يساعد انا مبتدىء وبحاجة للمساعدة ولو مقابل مبلغ مادي 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

hamza hamza قال:


> بحاجة الى دروس ارت كام وعن عملية القص والحفر على CNC Router
> عنواني [email protected] وشكرا لمن يحب ان يساعد انا مبتدىء وبحاجة للمساعدة ولو مقابل مبلغ مادي
> ارجو المساعدة


اخي راسلني على
[email protected]
وسوف اساعدك بقدر ما استطيع
ولله الحمد درست الكثير من الشباب تستطيع تتاكد
وسوف اراسلك على اميلك
ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hamdynasr (13 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت انا كان عندى سؤال * هو فى برنامج يقدر يحول صورة رسمه الى ملف ارتكام ؟ ​


----------



## hamdynasr (13 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت انا كان عندى سؤال * هو فى برنامج يقدر يحول صورة رسمه الى ملف ارتكام ؟ ​


----------



## lebrave (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخوتي الأفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لدي مشكل في استراد اي تصميم 2d أو 3dبعد فيلي ثم يمپرت ڢيچتورس داتا او ميديل 3d يتوق الارسال وتخرج نافذة .(failed to read 3dface records from dxf file check file contains 3d traigle data) للاشارة فأنا مبتدأ والامر جد مهم ولكم الشكر مقدما*


----------

